# Moving to Canada from Australia



## lauragodwin (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi. I am planning on moving to Vancouver from Brisbane, Australia in December 2016. I am taking time off work so will only be staying until May 2017.

Can anyone give me any info on what Vancouver is like to live in? What is the nightlife like? Are people friendly? Is it easy to make friends? 

Should I consider going to a ski village to live instead?

Please give me all of your advice. I'm pretty open to anything at the moment as I have no exact plans.

Thanks


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

Haven't spent much time in Vancouver, but it seemed pretty laid back. Budzilla held a fair right in front of the Vancouver Art Gallery when I was there and I got two buds for free "Happy Canada Day". Accommodation isn't that great value for money though and you'd be in the midst of rainy season. In November it rains tree times as much as in London, and in Tofino still three times as much as in Vancouver.

So I would give a ski village some serious consideration. Banff was a party place when I last saw it, and check out films on "whistler ski bums". The 2002 movie bit dated but a classic


----------



## 1318938 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vancouver is a great city. If you want to sky, you can very easily go for a long weekend in Whistler.


----------



## mr-moose (Jan 3, 2016)

*Silver Star*

If you're interested in doing some skiing while you are there, I'd definitely check out Silver Star (or Big White). We've been to Silver Star a couple of times and loved it. It is supposedly more family friendly and relaxed than some of the other resorts which might be why I liked it. It is also a quite a way away from Vancouver, but it is AWESOME.


----------

